# Amazon Kindle 3 Cover Question



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I have heard several rumors that the hinged covers would potentially crack a Kindle. I suppose these applied more to the K2 then the K3 as it is not out yet. But is there any truth to this? Should I be concerned about a cracked k3 using the new k3 covers?


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

They only ever cracked kindles because people opened them from the back. I can't imagine frankly how anyone could do this in the first place since the amazon logo was on the front but the new covers close with a strap that goes around the device so I don't see how anyone can do that now.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Still seems like a pretty big risk considering a child or ignorant adult could grab my kindle and open in the wrong way...May just have to wait for an oberon.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

cjpatrick said:


> Still seems like a pretty big risk considering a child or ignorant adult could grab my kindle and open in the wrong way...May just have to wait for an oberon.


This is one of the reasons I didn't buy a cover with hinges. We have too many people coming in and out of our house I would be afraid someone who didn't know better would pick it up and unknowingly cause damage.

I love my Oberon cover and it is worth the wait IMO


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

The original Amazon K2 covers didn't come with any elastic bands or anything to secure the Kindle to the back, so it was easier to make a mistake about opening it, but with the new design, and M-Edge's designs, it's almost impossible to open it the wrong way; I think this happened to very few people, and it has been reported exponentially more than it's ever occurred. 
However, if it's a concern you can't go wrong with the Oberon covers; I have both types (hinged through M-Edge) and a few Oberons, and I love them all.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

I would reccommend you to wait for an Oberon. I take no risk with my Kindle.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

Does anyone have an idea of when we can expect Oberon to have covers for the K3?


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

They have said some time in September.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

Such a difficult decision! No reviews to go on, only photos. I canceled.... then re-pre-ordered the lighted cover. I guess I'll get it and wait for the Oberon to be available. If I don't like the Amazon cover I'll return it and buy the Oberon. If I like the Amazon one, I'll just keep it and wait for someone to sell a nice used K3 Oberon


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

My husband's DX Amazon cover has magnets that keep it closed front and back.  The back magnet seems to me to be a little stronger than the front, making it harder to open it the wrong direction.  I would imagine that the K3 covers will be the same.  I've spent too much money on K2 covers and have decided that I'm going to just stick with the Amazon cover with the K3, since I don't want to be without a cover to begin with. My mother and daughter appreciate the two Oberon covers I've bought, but I started thinking about what we're going to do with those beautiful covers when the K2's finally give up the ghost.  The Oberon covers will last a lifetime...the K2 won't.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

This photo seems to indicate the Amazon cover has hooks, not magnets:












Patra said:


> My husband's DX Amazon cover has magnets that keep it closed front and back. The back magnet seems to me to be a little stronger than the front, making it harder to open it the wrong direction. I would imagine that the K3 covers will be the same.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The magnets are not instead of the hinge but an addition to it and are embedded in the middle of the cover, not to hold the Kindle in the cover, but just to hold the cover closed and make it less likely to be opened at the back instead of the front. No-one knows if the K3 cover will also have magnets.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Since Petra knows what the magnets look like, she might be able to deduce whether the cover has them from Amazon's product page shots of the Kindle cover with light included.  Those photos seem to be more detailed than the ones of the standard version.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Since Petra knows what the magnets look like, she might be able to deduce whether the cover has them from Amazon's product page shots of the Kindle cover with light included. Those photos seem to be more detailed than the ones of the standard version.


You actually can't see the magnets in the case. They're covered by the fabric.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Since I myself don't own this case, I was unaware of that fact.  

Pity, that:  Not even the shadow of an outline, then, to detect.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Patra said:


> My husband's DX Amazon cover has magnets that keep it closed front and back. The back magnet seems to me to be a little stronger than the front, making it harder to open it the wrong direction. I would imagine that the K3 covers will be the same. I've spent too much money on K2 covers and have decided that I'm going to just stick with the Amazon cover with the K3, since I don't want to be without a cover to begin with. My mother and daughter appreciate the two Oberon covers I've bought, but I started thinking about what we're going to do with those beautiful covers when the K2's finally give up the ghost. The Oberon covers will last a lifetime...the K2 won't.


I just ordered the Amazon Kindle 3 lighted cover for the third time. I'm so undecided...but as someone said, I can always return it. As for Oberon covers outlasting the devices...I had never thought about that. It's a little sad.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patricia said:


> I just ordered the Amazon Kindle 3 lighted cover for the third time. I'm so undecided...but as someone said, I can always return it. As for Oberon covers outlasting the devices...I had never thought about that. It's a little sad.


Patricia, I don't even know how many times I've ordered and cancelled the cover at this point... I keep going back and forth between the one with the light and the one without and I can't decide on a color... back and forth between orange and pink.. I'm up to about 6-7 times. I don't REALLY need the light, but I'm curious as to how it works...


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Is spending extra money out of mere curiosity the best idea?  By the time you get your case with light, others will have gotten theirs.  All of your questions could be answered as quickly on these boards as they would have been if you hadn't bought the light.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You probably won't know whether it will work for you without trying it. . . but, remember, you can return it if you decide it _doesn't_ work for you.

I already have a couple of book lights and I almost never am reading in a place that I'd need 'em anyway, so I went with the cover without a light. . . . . .


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Patricia, I don't even know how many times I've ordered and cancelled the cover at this point... I keep going back and forth between the one with the light and the one without and I can't decide on a color... back and forth between orange and pink.. I'm up to about 6-7 times. I don't REALLY need the light, but I'm curious as to how it works...


It's always been the hot pink with the light for me (because I'm curious about how it's going to work, too, and I like the idea of no batteries to replace). But I know I'm going to be interested in what M-edge and Oberon and others have to offer.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just to update:

It appears the pink, lighted case won the cover roulette game I've been playing. It's now being prepared for shipment. They probably decided to ship it because they got tired of me ordering and canceling so many times.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone think the covers will be available to purchase at Target soon? Maybe if the K3 will be sold there, Amazon may also sell their covers there. I have the blue one on order but I really like the pink and green too. I would love to see the actual colors before ordering to save the return expense.


----------



## naltak (Aug 21, 2010)

When some of you get your Amazon covers for the Kindle 3, will you please let us know if it uses the magnets like the older models do to keep the covers closed? They may have done away with that feature since the new ones have the strap. I have not been able to find the answer anywhere, so this will be the best place to find out.

Thanks


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

love2read said:


> Does anyone think the covers will be available to purchase at Target soon? Maybe if the K3 will be sold there, Amazon may also sell their covers there. I have the blue one on order but I really like the pink and green too. I would love to see the actual colors before ordering to save the return expense.


I've already ordered my K3 cover, but I do hope Target displays the covers. I saw a row of Nook covers at Barnes and they were so cheerful and colorful, I was really tempted to get a Nook...

N


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

In case anybody is wondering there are definitely no magnets in the K3 lighted cover.

I actually like my little Amazon cover (although it would be nicer if it actually had a Kindle inside it!) 

I'm not impressed with what M-Edge has to offer and I'm very concerned that the Oberons won't be what I'm looking for. I may just stick with my Amazon and LeSportsac that I ordered.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a nice, efficient little cover.  I got the red and it's quite a nice shade.  I did not get the light.  The bungee that holds it closed works just fine to hold it open. . . a little stiff it first but it will bend back with a little effort.


----------

